# Kitchen  Island  Circuit



## globe trekker (Mar 16, 2012)

In a Residential setting (New Single family dwelling), regarding the circuit or circuits intended

for a Kitchen Island. Yes, GFCI rated! If the approved type conduit (raceway) is installed:

*(1)* under the concrete, but on top of the required vapor barrier, or *(2)* actually inside of

the concrete slab itself, but fully covered with concrete..

*QUESTION #1:* Is this raceway considered to be a "damp location", ..a wet location, ..a

dry location, ..other? *RE:* Table E3701.4, in the 2006 IRC.

*QUESTION #1-A:* If considered to be damp, that means a type UF cable?

*QUESTION #2:* Does geographical location play a part of the answer (ex: the Southeastern

U.S. has a much higher humidity level, than the Northern & Western areas )?

Code sections from either the 2008 NEC or the 2006 IRC please!

Thanks ya'll !      

.


----------



## mjesse (Mar 16, 2012)

I vote dry location.

Is there a sink in the island? It wouldn't change my answer, just curious

mj


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 16, 2012)

mjessie,

Yes, a sink is planned for installation.

.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 16, 2012)

Dry location and look at NEC 390


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 16, 2012)

If the kitchen is on the first floor in contact with the earth as would be the case here, its a wet location.



> Location, Wet. Installations underground or in concrete slabs or masonry in direct contact with the earth; in locations subject to saturation with water or other liquids, such as vehicle washing areas; and in unprotected locations exposed to weather.


----------



## Architect1281 (Mar 16, 2012)

O Yes Chris K r correct - in or underslab in contact with ground with or without vapor retarder barrier in the desert with a 50 foot water table - conductors and cables are considered in wet location think condensation


----------



## mjesse (Mar 16, 2012)

I mis-understood. For some reason I was assuming this was a conduit in a concrete counter-top!

It's Friday, I've already checked out mentally

mj


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 16, 2012)

mjesse said:
			
		

> It's Friday, I've already checked out mentally


No problem, take the rest of the day off with pay.


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 16, 2012)

Chris,

You are T H E - M A N!    Yes, this SFD Kitchen is on the ground floor, ..on a

slab-on-grade type concrete foundation.

You are awarded a big cookie!  

.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 16, 2012)

If the slab is on grade it may not be considered wet location if it is above the vapor barrier.  I would not call that in contact with the earth.  Since I don't think the code is clear on that I would sleeve UF in the pipe


----------



## Sifu (Mar 17, 2012)

I think Dennis is correct, I believe the building code does not consider that condition in contact with the earth.  Havn't looked at the NEC to see what they say but if it were considered to be in a wet location I would think it would simply require conductors rated for a wet location, not necessarily a UF cable.  I am thinking of the same conductors required in conduit running from a compressor located outdoors.  Though I guess in SF res. they aren't pulling individual conductors anyway.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 17, 2012)

In NC if you pull NM cable thru flex to an outdoor unit you will get red tagged.  You use either individual conductors rated "W" or UF.  Interesting enough I would bet that almost all nm cable has wires rated for wet location but the code says no.  Basically wires in a raceway in areas considered wet location are considered to be in a wet location even in conduit.



> 300.9 Raceways in Wet Locations Above Grade.Where raceways are installed in wet locations abovegrade, the interior of these raceways shall be considered to be a wet location. Insulated conductors and cables installed in raceways in wet locations abovegrade shall comply with 310.8©.





> Location, Wet. Installations underground or *in concrete slabs or masonry in direct contact with the earth**; in locations subject to saturation with water or other liquids, such as vehicle washing areas; and in unprotected locations exposed to weather.*


----------



## fatboy (Mar 19, 2012)

Greetings back, welcome to the forum!

What is your interest or area of expertise?


----------

